# Reliable Sky technician??



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

We've got Sky up and running, have had it since we came and without problems in the CR but today we bought a larger screen tv for one of the bedrooms and can't tune it in to Sky although we've connected up power and scart as with the smaller one. 
So...can anyone recommend a reliable Sky tv technician in the Estepona to Marbella area?


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2010)

So sky box is the same, connectors are the same, it was all working fine and all you´ve done is swapped the TV for a newer one?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Mary, if its a TV problem, my OH is over tomorrow and TVs etc are his field of expertise!! It would give me an excuse to actually meet you if you wanted him to come and take a look!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Yers. But you are speaking to a technological idiot.....
The tv is connected to a wireless contraption (set up by my son) so we can watch in the bedroom.
Only two connectors -one from this contraption (scart) -and a power lead.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2010)

Sounds more like tv setup issue than Sky, I´d take up Jo´s offer!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> Mary, if its a TV problem, my OH is over tomorrow and TVs etc are his field of expertise!! It would give me an excuse to actually meet you if you wanted him to come and take a look!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


Oh wow!! That would be great!! I will now pm you with address. Getting to meet you would be better than watching Wallender and football in bed!!!
And you've got all your packing to do....
Are you sure he won't mind??


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

ShinyAndy said:


> Sounds more like tv setup issue than Sky, I´d take up Jo´s offer!


I suspect you're right so I have!
Thanks for your interest, Andy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> Oh wow!! That would be great!! I will now pm you with address. Getting to meet you would be better than watching Wallender and football in bed!!!
> And you've got all your packing to do....
> Are you sure he won't mind??


How much do you think he or I want to pack???? Any excuse, besides we've had to postpone our leaving for a couple of weeks to get the car sorted! I'll be in touch once he's here and all being well we'll head over tomorrow evening-ish??? 


jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2010)

Did you have Sky Jo? Just wondering if you might want to sell the kit on to a good cause before you leave


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ShinyAndy said:


> Did you have Sky Jo? Just wondering if you might want to sell the kit on to a good cause before you leave


Yes we have sky, I think we have two boxes and lots of splitters??????????????????????????????????????????????? whatever that means....... summat to do with tvs in other rooms I think??? I'm sure we could work summat out, altho would we be taking them back to the UK with us, cos we've only got one box there???? I'm really not technically minded at all. I leave all that to "his lord and master"!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2010)

I´m getting bored of everytime the F1 is one I have to frantically find dodgy internet feeds so am thinking that after almost 4 years I could justify a Sky box just to keep in touch with sporting events and Masterchef!

I´m loathed to get ripped off by the Sky companies down here so if you could ask HWMBO and see if there´s anything going spare that would be good!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

If a splitter is what I think it is...i.e. something that enables you to watch tv in another room and change channels then we'd be keen to buy one off you, if you have one surplus to requirements.
Currently we watch tv in the bedroom via an unobtrusive cable and a radio device my son set up but can't change channels which is a bit of a b****r as it means going downstairs to the main tv to do that.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

ShinyAndy said:


> I´m getting bored of everytime the F1 is one I have to frantically find dodgy internet feeds so am thinking that after almost 4 years I could justify a Sky box just to keep in touch with sporting events and Masterchef!
> 
> I´m loathed to get ripped off by the Sky companies down here so if you could ask HWMBO and see if there´s anything going spare that would be good!


I think you can buy a Sky box fairly cheaply, Andy. Or get someone in the UK to set up Sky for you. You get a free Sky Plus box now, I believe.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2010)

I need the works (dish+box+freeview card) and I´ve yet to find a sat tv company down here that isn´t out to rip you off. For example, when I moved out here I sold my old Sky box on eBay just before I left and got 10 quid for it.. when I moved here they were selling the same box for 150€


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

ShinyAndy said:


> I need the works (dish+box+freeview card) and I´ve yet to find a sat tv company down here that isn´t out to rip you off. For example, when I moved out here I sold my old Sky box on eBay just before I left and got 10 quid for it.. when I moved here they were selling the same box for 150€


If you have a friend in the UK who will lend you an address you can get it all for free.
I do agree with you about rip-off companies. We kept all our Sky kit and brought it with us when we left the UK.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> How much do you think he or I want to pack???? Any excuse, besides we've had to postpone our leaving for a couple of weeks to get the car sorted! I'll be in touch once he's here and all being well we'll head over tomorrow evening-ish???
> 
> 
> jo xxx



Yes, see you then
As for packing: I remember suggesting once when we were packing to go to Ibioza for a month that it might be quicker and easier to put a strap round the wardrobe........


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> How much do you think he or I want to pack???? Any excuse, besides we've had to postpone our leaving for a couple of weeks to get the car sorted! I'll be in touch once he's here and all being well we'll head over tomorrow evening-ish???
> 
> 
> jo xxx



Yes, see you then
As for packing: I remember suggesting once when we were packing to go to Ibiza for a month that it might be quicker and easier to put a strap round the wardrobe........


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> Yes, see you then
> As for packing: I remember suggesting once when we were packing to go to Ibiza for a month that it might be quicker and easier to put a strap round the wardrobe........



I'm gonna get a rubbish skip for alot of it!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> I'm gonna get a rubbish skip for alot of it!!
> 
> Jo xxx


If you have anything you don't want that could be sold to raise money for ADANA we'll take it off your hands. They have a stall at Sabinillas market every Sunday.
We've started volunteering at ADANA mainly because of our experience with Lucky.
I help in the office, OH shovels s*** and p*** from the pens. 
Each according to their talents...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> If you have anything you don't want that could be sold to raise money for ADANA we'll take it off your hands. They have a stall at Sabinillas market every Sunday.
> We've started volunteering at ADANA mainly because of our experience with Lucky.
> I help in the office, OH shovels s*** and p*** from the pens.
> Each according to their talents...



I have tons of stuff, mainly clothes, shoes, books, cds............ I'll see what I can find thats decent 

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> I have tons of stuff, mainly clothes, shoes, books, cds............ I'll see what I can find thats decent
> 
> Jo xxx


It will be welcome.
I've just posted a new thread appealing for help but it hasn't appeared yet- I can hardly believe this...someone went up to ADANA today and stole their computer from the office while the staff were busy with the dogs. How could anyone stoop so low??????
If anyone has an old but working computer they could donate it would be great.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

to the OP:

if you are using a wireless sender to send av from the sky box tot he TV in the bedroom, then:
make sure the transmitter and receiver are both using the same frequency - they normally allow 4 different settings
there is not anything to interfer with the signals (thick concrete walls)
similarly with other electrical things like wireless internet, bluetooth devices, walkie portable phones, - all use similar frequencies and can interfere with each other (the microwvae also sends huge amunts of energy out and inteferes with these senders)

the TV with the receiver may not alway automatically swicth to the correct SCART input the receiver is connected to - so you may have to manually select the AV / EXT using the INPUT or source button on the remote

most of these things come with an infrared eye that sits infrom of the dodgybox, allowing you to change channels via the receiver in the other location. I have not seen these IR eyes sold seperately.

remember that if you buy and get the installation from Sky in the UK at a UK address, then all the equipment is discounted by sky for 1 year, and should, as per the discounted instalaltion agreement, be connected to the UK phone line so they know where THEIR equipment is. It my not be policed as much as a MULTIROOM sky card contract, but they can still within their right to send a letter and charge you the full amount for the box and installation....

(I also understand that Sky have recently sent out another batch of letters regarding MULTIROOM cards that are not dialing back to Sky as they are not connected to the UK phone line, as per the MULTIROOM contract. If the card and box do not dial back, then eventually your £10 discounted card will be set to the correct price for the package it is on, and may have these charges BACKDATED to the time of the last call back. All in the T&Cs. At least 3 people who have a MULTIROOM card in Spain I know have had this letter recently)

Boxes in Spain are more expensive as they as NON subsidied by sky, are your boxes, even in the first year, and do not require any fone conenctions.

If you dont like the prices for these nonsubidised boxes, then go hunting them on ebay.....

Similarly you have a choice for the freesatfromsky (freetoview) cards - get them in the UK and sort out activation and delivery your self for £25, or pay the going rate in Spain for a preactivated one ready to go. Remeber that you do not need a viewing card for the free to air channels like BBC, ITV1,2,3,4, C4 and Five, as they are all avail;able without a card. YOu have not needed a viewing card for the BBC channel for the last 7 years - all they do is provide you withthe BBC regions for 101 and 102 for the postcode your card is registered at in the UK...and all BBC regions are on the Sky box already, and can easilty be added on ANY / most digital satellite receiver.
A Freesatfromsky card does unlock 66 ITV1 regions on 12402, 2 ITV1 regions and 1 ITVHD on 11973, C4s on 12480, and Five, Five USA, Fiver, Sky 3, Liverpool FC TV, and Viva TV. The advantage of this is that the ITVs and C4s may be able to be received on a small 80-1m dish (those on 11973 even a 60cmdish), so if you dont want a big dig, and can forgo BBC1,2,3,4 and ITV2,3,4, then thats always an option. And you will still be able to get the BBC Sports streams (BBC News, Press Red, 3001 select)




If all you want are the free to air channels, like BBC and ITV, then you do not even need a Sky box. ANY free to air receiver will do - althought some perform better than others. But if you need a Sky card, then a Sky box is required.

(No such thing as a Freeview card. Just like you cannot get Freeview in Spain, as it is a UK only digital service. There is TOPUP TV, which allows the viewing of PAY TV channels via a Freeview box and TUTV viewing card. Buy Freeview is not available in Spain! For example DAVE channel is on Freeview, but on satellite it is PAY, so if someone says can they get you Freeview in Spain ask them that...).


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks for all that...although much of it was beyond my understanding.
We've had our Sky equipment for years and aren't using multi-room - we're sending the signal viaireless and it works OK - we just can't change channels upstairs.
Which is no big deal really, just a minor annoyance. 
TBH there's so much crap on we tend to stick to two or three channels....yet we pay for hundreds!!!
Ah well.......there might - just might -be something decent on somewhere among all those channels. And football will be starting soon


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> - we just can't change channels upstairs.
> Which is no big deal really, just a minor annoyance.


you will be missing the IR eye that goes in front of the sky box...and connects to yuor transmitters.
they are very VERY picky about their placement, and needs a lot of fiddling and testing for the best place to work.
like i said i have not seen these IR eyes sold seperatly for these AV senders, but you can get some IR senders and receiver that are independant of the AV senders and receivers.

And if you had your TV connected via coax, then you can get magic eyes that conenct and send to the RF2 otput of the sky box and change channels down the cables...


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2010)

I assume you need a Sky box for BBC HD or are there HD free to air boxes?


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

ShinyAndy said:


> I assume you need a Sky box for BBC HD or are there HD free to air boxes?


BBC HD, and the BBC1 HD channel to be launched soon (a full HD simulcast of BBC1, are available for free, with no subscription, or viewing card.

BBC HD and most ITV1HD versions are available on ANY / MOST free to air HD satellite receivers - not just Sky HD and Freesat HD receivers. These "generic" HD receivers are available from most satellite equipment shops.

But if you want C4 HD and Five HD then a Sky HD box and a Sky card will be requried (even a freesatfromsky card will do!)


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2010)

sat said:


> BBC HD and ITVHD are available on ANY / MOST free to air HD satellite receivers - not just Sky HD and Freesat HD receivers.
> 
> But if you want C4 HD and Five HD then a Sky HD box and a Sky card will be requried (even a freesatfromsky card will do!)


So just need a dish & a HD free to air receiver and I could watch mostly all I´d ever want (just need it for BBC & ITV) ? Typically what would they cost to supply and fit here?


----------

